# Some of my flock



## Guest (Oct 3, 2013)

Norma showing off her battle scars the fight lasted all but 2 minutes and Sonia who is twice her size obviously won! It was worth all 6 girls are now in aviary of 15ft by 4ft and have more space then they ever have and are very settled :>



Stevie is a massive personality but because she is the lowest ranking hen the other hens ignore her. She gets lots of cuddles.



I used my new Panasonic Lumix LZ20 which is my first camera and I am very pleased with it ^^


----------



## merpirate (Dec 4, 2013)

Great pics of your gorgeous girls! What breed is Stevie? (is breed the right question? I know nothing of chickens besides the fact that I think they are absolutely beautiful and as soon as I own some land I WILL be getting some!) Thanks for sharing these!


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2013)

She's a black rock ^^


----------



## J1990 (Jul 18, 2012)

Beautiful chickens!


----------

